# Site down?



## brianh (Feb 6, 2014)

Been down for at least 20 minutes or so.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 6, 2014)

working for me and I am in NJ as well


----------



## brianh (Feb 6, 2014)

Huh. I'm getting this on older IE and FireFox:

There has been an error processing your requestSQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
Trace:
#0 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(96): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Abstract->_connect()
#1 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Varien/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(313): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->_connect()
#2 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php(459): Varien_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->_connect()
#3 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Abstract.php(238): Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract->query('SET NAMES utf8', Array)
#4 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Varien/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(419): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Abstract->query('SET NAMES utf8', Array)
#5 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource.php(169): Varien_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->query('SET NAMES utf8')
#6 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource.php(110): Mage_Core_Model_Resource->_newConnection('pdo_mysql', Object(Mage_Core_Model_Config_Element))
#7 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource/Setup.php(141): Mage_Core_Model_Resource->getConnection('core_setup')
#8 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource/Setup.php(234): Mage_Core_Model_Resource_Setup->__construct('core_setup')
#9 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/App.php(417): Mage_Core_Model_Resource_Setup::applyAllUpdates()
#10 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/App.php(343): Mage_Core_Model_App->_initModules()
#11 /home/japanese/public_html/app/Mage.php(683): Mage_Core_Model_App->run(Array)
#12 /home/japanese/public_html/index.php(87): Mage::run('', 'store')
#13 {main}


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 6, 2014)

ohh JKI same here man I don't know


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 6, 2014)

Down for me too. Chrome on PC, Safari and Mercury on Iphone


----------



## daveb (Feb 6, 2014)

Didn't need much excuse to visit Jon's site.

Same as above w Win 7, Mozilla PC and Android fon.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah... for whatever reason, our mysql keeps shutting itself down... i can manually fix it in a few seconds each time, but i cant figure out whats causing it. I'm looking into it. Sorry about that guys. The website is back up now.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a random guess but did you check max_connections in my.cnf?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2014)

checked... that together with a memory issue was the cause... fixed one... working on the other... hostgator is SLOW to respond sometimes


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, I can't stand hostgator. Awful host in my opinion. Price is right tho.


----------



## CompE (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, it's down again.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2014)

uggg... fixed again... yelling at host gator now 

sorry again guys


----------



## Paradox (Feb 12, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Yeah, I can't stand hostgator. Awful host in my opinion. Price is right tho.



If you are loosing money because your customers can't place orders then not so much.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 12, 2014)

it wasnt a price issue decision for us... it was an ease of transferring the site issue. However, since we started having these issues, i've started looking into alternative hosting companies... its pretty bad right now. Again, sorry about that.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Doh!
No Hinoura pr0n for me tonight.
(FYI)


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry.. fixed now


----------



## JBroida (Apr 17, 2014)

Our website is down for the time being due to problems with our hosting company... they had a rather large problem effecting many of their servers, sadly, including ours. We hope it will be back up soon. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 17, 2014)

and its back up now


----------

